# my first craftfair - lots of soapers...lots learned



## deg195 (Mar 17, 2013)

I finally did it and sold soap at my local town craft fair. Learned lots....
When I was pricing my soaps a few nights before the show I almost sold them 5.00 each and 5 for 20.00.  I made signs and then few hours later decided my product was worth 5.00 and maybe some bars more and that I would not lower my cost to try to make sells.  I changed my signs to each bar 5.00. (they are big bars)
The fair was a Maple fest in Cabot Vt. My home town.  They said you could set up your table the night before and two hours prior to the show.  I arrived the night before to just set up my table and I planned to set the soap up in the am.  
There was a woman right across from me beginning to set up her goods.  I set my table up (with out soap - just the table) started to leave and stopped and chatted with her.  She was setting up stained glass items.  We became friendly and I told her this my was first craft fair and I was selling soap.  She smiled and said me to so did she.  I was shocked they would put us facing each other.  I was bummed to say the least as I was already apprehensive and nervous this being my first show.  I imagined watching her selling soap all day-  and me not selling any (yes, I was not so confident...)lol.   I showed up at 7am.  And started to set up. I of course checked out her already set up soap that was listed as 3.00/ bar and 4 bars for 10.00.  I really began to worry about the price difference.  I looked at her ingredient and realized our soap was completely different.  So, that was good but felt like leaving...my confidence was fading even more...  but I begun to set up my soap.   A family started to set up next to me I was thinking in my head - please don't be soap.  Candles- yay  then...soap.  OMG.  I was able to set up my table in a hour and had an hour to burn.  I started to walk around and check out the other venders.  Two other soap makers- holly molly.  I think there were 34 vendors total...Long story...sorry...
I bought soap from the family next to me, actually we traded and talked soap but, the other soap vendors did not really want to share.  The one across from me did not even check out my soaps or converse.  She did pass my booth to go talk to someone else and I said how I checked out her soap in the am and I liked them. She smiled.  She did say goodbye and I asked how she did and we commentated on how many soapers were present.  
I am glad I stayed.  I fell that I was successful.  I made well passed my cost of the space.  I did not pay attention to the other soapers  as I was busy doing my own thing....and my apprehensions were dismissed.  I met another soaper and got to try her soap- which by the way I total loved!!!!


----------



## deg195 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, and the owner from the small general store in town bought a bar of soap and asked me why he's not selling my soap in his store...I told him I would be in soon to talk 
The biggest thing I learned was...
I needed to be more confident and have confidence in my product.  I love making soap and I use awesome ingredients. And it was ok that there were four other soapers as we all make different products and we all sold soap yesterday.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 17, 2013)

That sounds like an interesting experience. I don't feel ready for that, yet! I can't believe they put you next to so much competition, but it sounds like everything was good. I am so glad you got a line on selling soap in a store. That's cool. Congratulations!


----------



## paillo (Mar 17, 2013)

At every craft fair I've done there have always been other soapers, and sometimes right next to me or right across. I've become friendly with most of them and realize that usually our products are very different and we have much to learn from one another. Like a lot of displays are far more attractive than mine, and I'm always getting ideas from them. I LOVE trading, too. Believe in your products and be confident. If you use awesome ingredients and your products are very pretty (and from the small pic it looks like they are), you'll do well, and I'm glad you did! I have to say mine are usually the prettiest there, and a lot of people look at all the soapers and come back to buy from me.  

I also like to do trades with crafters who make lovely soap dishes, then I  take them home, make a gift package (with the other artist's permission) and sell at the next fair as a set with the bonus point that they're both locally handmade. I'd like to even share a booth with someone who makes these, I think it would help sales for both of us. At a couple of fairs that have LARGE booths I often share a booth with a friend who has an alpaca farm and lovely alpaca products. I make felted soaps from her alpaca fiber, and these fairs have been really good for both of us. A few times when there are two fairs the same day that we both want to do, each of us takes some of the other's products to sell.

 So the lesson I've learned is teamwork is great and there's room for everyone


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 17, 2013)

Sometimes there are other soapers; sometimes not. The only problem I have is a local soaper who has been downright hateful to me since I started my business. In her mind (I guess), she was doing it first and I was copying her, so I wasn't allowed. We don't even sell the same products! She has goats & bees & makes soap out of those products. I sell soaps with more design-style & scents. It's crazy and I just don't get it. For heaven's sake, I've even sent people to her, who were looking for goats milk products. Crafters who are ugly to other crafters are very insecure & best left alone. Do your thing, smile & care about your customers, and your business reflect that.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad you learned a lot and had so much fun. Don't worry about one bad apple. Her attitude is proof you're competition. And you did well, so keep rockin it!


----------



## Cindiq4u (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your success and getting out there!
Some people see it as competition when they see someone doing what they do, yet really it's a way for them to learn, share and understand that we're all unique.
It sounds like the store keeper saw your soap as something he'd like to have in his store and that is a true compliment to you.
Cheers to your future as a artist of soapy delight~


----------



## whitetulips (Mar 17, 2013)

Just curious how big your soaps are.  I'm also trying to figure out how much to sell soaps for at our small business locally.  I've read on Soap Forum that some soapers sell a 4.5oz. bar of soap sells for between $5-7.50.  My bars are 5-6oz.  I was going to try to sell them for $5/bar (including state sales tax), so a bar actually cost about $4.63.  That seems so cheap to me, considering it's hand made.  My husband doesn't think our community would even pay $5 for one bar of soap.  I'm just starting out soap making, so perhaps as my quality gets better, my prices can go up.  I think they look nice, but perhaps not perfect.  I've used colored swirls and FO, etc.  Just wondering.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! I'm curious what it will be like at my first craft fair as a soaper. I have about 2 months before that happens though so right now focusing on my stock


----------



## deg195 (Mar 17, 2013)

my bars average 5-6 ounces.  So, that way I decided on 5.00.  Really, some are larger and a very few smaller.  I figured 5.00 is a good start for all.  My soaps were the most expensive t the fair. 
Shannon- my biggest recommendation is to do your thing and enjoy yourself.  Once I let that happen all my insecurities about being a novice (first show) faded and I really enjoyed myself.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 17, 2013)

I plan on having a bit of variety along with some pre-made gift baskets. I will have mostly CP soaps featuring some cupcake soaps and cake soap slices with some glycerin soaps, some bath truffles, lip balms, foaming sugar scrubs, body polish, solid lotion/perfume bars, and maybe some wax melts (haven't quite decided on that yet). I still need to make up some signage and figure out how I'm going to set everything up. Since I'm using my event tables as my soaping station I now need to buy at least 2 more tables and some table cloths (my Avon ones won't work here lol). I still have lots to do, thank goodness my first event isn't until May 4th lol.


----------



## christinak (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you guys all have insurance that are selling at fairs?  I know it's probably not mandatory but I was just curious....


----------



## Desert Karen (Mar 17, 2013)

I can see selling a 5-6 oz soap for $5.00 if the soap contains only the basic oils. I'm asking between $5-$6.5o for a 5 oz bar, but mine contain more ingredients. Shea butter, macadamia butter, sweet almond oil, Eo and FO. I will be making a 9 hole mold of soap tomorrow. They will be 6.5 oz. Wow, I didn't even think of the clay I am using, and the colorants, organic colors, etc. I ought to charge $10.00 a bar!

I am unable to go to craft fairs. I work weekends...EVERY stinking weekend. One of the 2 fairs we have here is on Saturday, and the venue charges $45.00 a space. Is that a lot to charge?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 17, 2013)

Karen - that's actually quite reasonable and for some fairs it's an excellent deal! 

I personally don't have insurance. It's not mandatory and as a soaper who is just beginning her foray into making a business out of it, it's not cost effective. I have the bare minimum which is a tax permit. Certain fairs require a business license, some have a blanket license which the fee is included in your booth fee. For now that will have to do, until I can make a name for myself and start getting some regular business or sell frequently at fairs and such. Then I will be able to get a license and insurance and possibly be able to attend bigger and better advertised fairs.


----------



## deg195 (Mar 17, 2013)

I did not have insurance for this fair. But I am thinking of trying to get in a summer farmers market and for that I will get insurance thru the soapmakers guild.  I plan on registering the name of my company with the state this week.  I looked into insurance thru my home insurance and it was higher than the guilds.  
I use shea and sweet almond oils in some of my soaps.  In my milk soaps I just use a little shea so I am figuring it evens itself out with price.  I have figured out how much it is per bar a while ago and will most likely need to do it again.


----------



## paillo (Mar 17, 2013)

Insurance is critical! If you have one customer who has an allergic reaction, or slips in your booth, or just decides to look for trouble, and if any one of them decides to sue, you are in BIG trouble. Insurance is a must imho. My policy is $223 a year from RLI -- great peace of mind if nothing else.

Just curious, what is the Soap Guild asking?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 17, 2013)

whitetulips said:


> My husband doesn't think our community would even pay $5 for one bar of soap.  I'm just starting out soap making, so perhaps as my quality gets better, my prices can go up.wondering.




Hi, I want to comment on this statement. 

What other people want to pay for the products they buy is none of your business. It is an absolute fallacy of business location determines the price of a product. In fact, market conditions vary place to place, but many people are willing to pay more for something handcrafted and special.  $5.00 for a plain old bar of soap, probably not. But a bar of soap handcrafted by a local woman in in the old tradition using natural ingredients isn't just a bar of soap. It's unique, natural, supports a local business and craftswoman, and if your ingredients are locally sourced, that's another point on your side.  

All those extras are called *value*, and value outweighs cost, even in a slow economy. Trends for this slow economic time show that people are very willing to spend what little money they have, as long as there is good value in it, and they aren't just throwing money at anything like they did a few years ago. I can't begin to tell you how important value is to the cost equation. I could write a book on it. 

$5.00 is well worth the investment for a unique product that may even result in better looking and feeling skin. Value, not cost, should be the focus of your sales campaign. Everyone has a budget and what they are willing to pay is not your concern as a business person. Your concern is upselling the value of them spending that $5.00 with you over buying a cheap $1.00 detergent bar at Wal-Mart. Don't be afraid to price your product accordingly, and worry about finding your market. You can't please everyone, but you certainly can please the people who are willing to spend $5.00 for a little something special.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 17, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Karen - that's actually quite reasonable and for some fairs it's an excellent deal!
> 
> I personally don't have insurance. It's not mandatory and as a soaper who is just beginning her foray into making a business out of it, it's not cost effective. I have the bare minimum which is a tax permit. Certain fairs require a business license, some have a blanket license which the fee is included in your booth fee. For now that will have to do, until I can make a name for myself and start getting some regular business or sell frequently at fairs and such. Then I will be able to get a license and insurance and possibly be able to attend bigger and better advertised fairs.


 
I agree with paillo. We live in a sue happy country, and NV especially is a sue happy state. If you can't afford the $223 upfront for a years of insurance, try your home owner's insurance company. Most insurance companies offer business liability. I have mine through Farmer's, and it's $500 a year. It cost me $100 for my first payment, and then $50.00 a month. I know it's twice with Paillo is paying, but my insurance is all encompassing for my "hairdressing, et al"  (and all else), and I can pay it in manageable chunks.


----------



## Badger (Mar 17, 2013)

I am glad you had a good time and met a fellow soaper to be friends with at the craft fair.  I know if it was me, I would be very insecure myself in the same situation.  It sounds like you did great!  It will be a while before I can think about anything of this sort (if I ever do), but it is nice to know that others have had such good success.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2013)

Make sure that you are making it clear to your insurer what it is you are selling.  Regular business liability insurance is not going to cover personal care products.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 18, 2013)

I am 100% convinced that all soapers should be friendly and professional with each other.  I hate it when people are snobby to other soapers!  At my last fair, I was discouraged to see another soaper, and her bars were so pretty!  Priced less, uniform in shape/size, and well-wrapped/labeled, whereas mine are more artsy.  But she liked mine LOL ... and we both did very well at the fair.  So who cares.  Be nice to each other!  If you're in it for the money, you're in the wrong business.


----------



## karol (Mar 18, 2013)

paillo said:


> Insurance is critical! If you have one customer who has an allergic reaction, or slips in your booth, or just decides to look for trouble, and if any one of them decides to sue, you are in BIG trouble. Insurance is a must imho. My policy is $223 a year from RLI -- great peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> This^^  I had insurance in place before I started selling.  When I knew my soap was going into the hands of others, family members included, I purchased it.  Totally not worth the risk.  A small price to pay for piece of mind.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 18, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> I am 100% convinced that all soapers should be friendly and professional with each other.  I hate it when people are snobby to other soapers!  At my last fair, I was discouraged to see another soaper, and her bars were so pretty!  Priced less, uniform in shape/size, and well-wrapped/labeled, whereas mine are more artsy.  But she liked mine LOL ... and we both did very well at the fair.  So who cares.  Be nice to each other!  If you're in it for the money, you're in the wrong business.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 18, 2013)

whitetulips said:


> Just curious how big your soaps are.  I'm also trying to figure out how much to sell soaps for at our small business locally.  I've read on Soap Forum that some soapers sell a 4.5oz. bar of soap sells for between $5-7.50.  My bars are 5-6oz.  I was going to try to sell them for $5/bar (including state sales tax), so a bar actually cost about $4.63.  That seems so cheap to me, considering it's hand made.  My husband doesn't think our community would even pay $5 for one bar of soap.  I'm just starting out soap making, so perhaps as my quality gets better, my prices can go up.  I think they look nice, but perhaps not perfect.  I've used colored swirls and FO, etc.  Just wondering.


 
I make the customer pay the sales tax.  I don't see any reason to pay that myself.  It's a lot here.  8.25%


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm glad the show went so well for you.  Your soaps are so pretty!  I love the way you have them laid out.  Are they completely naked?  I like that, too.  I'm about to do my first show in about 10 years and keep debating whether to label or leave naked.  Did you have signs or anything with the name of the soap?  How do you think the customers liked the "nakedness".


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2013)

I also charge sales tax on top of my soap cost.  The challenge I am going to have now though is since Canada has eliminated the penny I have to re-price all my inventory to round to a nickle once tax is added - yikes :shock:


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 18, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I also charge sales tax on top of my soap cost.  The challenge I am going to have now though is since Canada has eliminated the penny I have to re-price all my inventory to round to a nickle once tax is added - yikes :shock:


 
Goodness, that would be so weird!  How do you not have pennies?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 18, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> Goodness, that would be so weird!  How do you not have pennies?



Canada decided that it costs too much to make them......so the stopped using them. 

The US is thinking about it too.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 19, 2013)

At this point I think it is going to be a painful transition.  I'm hearing a lot of people talking about craft projects for the pennies rather than turning them in.  Everything from using as floor tiles to back splashes.

Businesses are supposed to rounding up or down and not charging the penny on cash transactions.  They can still charge it on debit and credit card transactions.  However many businesses are not doing the rounding at this point....  Interesting.... and annoying.

The US is probably watching to see how hard this is...


----------



## soapsydaisy (Mar 19, 2013)

Lindy said:


> At this point I think it is going to be a painful transition.  I'm hearing a lot of people talking about craft projects for the pennies rather than turning them in.  Everything from using as floor tiles to back splashes.
> 
> Businesses are supposed to rounding up or down and not charging the penny on cash transactions.  They can still charge it on debit and credit card transactions.  However many businesses are not doing the rounding at this point....  Interesting.... and annoying.
> 
> The US is probably watching to see how hard this is...


 
I had my students write a persuasive essay about discontinuing the penny. It takes 2 cents to make each penny and almost 10 cents to make each nickel. I think we will see the end of the penny soon.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 19, 2013)

The other problem, and perhaps the biggest is that they don't stay in circulation so the government has to keep making more and those end up in penny jars and so it goes.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> I had my students write a persuasive essay about discontinuing the penny. It takes 2 cents to make each penny and almost 10 cents to make each nickel. I think we will see the end of the penny soon.



Are you an English teacher? I am, though I only teach one class. I went into technology integration, but still like to teach some English.


----------



## deg195 (Mar 20, 2013)

Marilyna, my soaps were shrinked wrapped with the sides left open and a clear label with ingredients and soap name and contact info.  I left naked bars of each kind in the front so people could smell and touch.  I loved watching the kids go down the table sniffing each one...


----------



## paillo (Mar 20, 2013)

deg195 said:


> Marilyna, my soaps were shrinked wrapped with the sides left open and a clear label with ingredients and soap name and contact info.  I left naked bars of each kind in the front so people could smell and touch.  I loved watching the kids go down the table sniffing each one...



Isn't it FUN to see the kids doing this? Not just girls, but boys. Lovely teachable moments


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 20, 2013)

I love how the packaging you chose allowed the beauty of the soap to show.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 24, 2013)

Good going! Its better to have gone through with it than have left and regret it later. Your booth looks awesome btw! Good job!!!


----------



## deg195 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi TJ- How are you?
I wish I had been a bit more computer literate as I love the bands and sticker logos you made for me!!!
Would love to send you a small gift of appreciation  for your hard work!  If you are interested pm me your addie...
I ended up using a shirk wrap and a clear label made thru avery.   It worked...
Barb


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 24, 2013)

Australia hasn't had the penny for years. And it works out just fine. When I was there, if something came to 3.96, they charged you 3.95. Sometimes they would charge you 4 and you would have to ask for the nickel back. (Nickleback anyone?   Sorry I know I'm juvenile sometimes). They charged exact amounts on debit and credit transactions though.  I don't think it will be a problem, just a matter of getting used to not having pennies. 

In NV you have to have a sales tax license to collect tax. I don't believe it's mandatory to collect tax if you re a seller, though I will have to double check that one.  In the county where I live it's only $15.00 for the license, though where Shannon and Nevada live might be more.


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually, I have seen some youtube videos about the penny and how it is more expensive to make them then they are worth.  The theory the person doing the video had is that it would likely be a long time before America switches from using the penny, simply because Americans don't like to change.  I sadly agree with him, even though the penny is obviously outdated and is not something that we need any more, it is likely going to be a while before we get rid of it in this country.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup I am a tax registered here in Canada which actually works to my advantage because although I have to collect the tax, all taxes I pay out while doing business is claimed back against what I have collected which reduces how much I have to pay to the government....


----------

